# My collection so far.. for sale



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello my name is Nicholas. I am fascinated with vintage glass from North America. Here is my collection of insulators, that I gathered in the last couple months.
Please let me know if you want one of these more than I.. they are for sale. Please message me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Brutalfly (Aug 22, 2021)

That is an awesome group of insulators


----------



## Bottleluver (Aug 24, 2021)

How much are you trying to get for them I might know someone who’s interested


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 24, 2021)

They are all priced different. The whole lot is worth $1000 and up to me.
Please click on my profile to send me a private message, if you’re interested in any particular pieces.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 24, 2021)

If they are your collection, why are you selling them?  With respect to pricing, it sounds like they will be in your collection for a while...


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 24, 2021)

That’s just me breaking even. I know there are some people that appreciate insulators, more than I. That’s why I’m sharing my collection.
That’s totally fine if you don’t like the price. I don’t really want to sell them.
I just figured there might be one insulator nerd, that needed one more than I.
I get this is a glass bottle site mainly.


----------



## tsims (Aug 24, 2021)

Beautiful collection of insulators, love all the different colours and lots there that i have never seen before. Vintage coloured glass is so beautiful and decorative. You might want to check with some designers who may pick up a piece or to on a home decor reno they are doing. Nice Statement pieces and way to add colour.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks. The insulator community is pretty good in MT. There’s a convention this weekend, and I’ll do some trading. Got to sell some for a buck to keep this hobby going.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 24, 2021)

I've collected insulators for many years (roughly 30) and still do add to my collection from time to time when I have the opportunity, though these days it is mostly by digging rather than buying.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 24, 2021)

I would love to see your collection!


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 24, 2021)

Are you familiar with the website billandjillinsulators? They have an upcoming auction. And you can view the past auctions, and what they sold for.
There was a baby teapot, that sold for 30 grand!


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 26, 2021)

Check out my ugly mount, for insulators.
I carved it out of a dry cottonwood root. The wood is super soft, strong, and very lightweight. It’s a pleasure to carve with. It’s some good walking stick/ cane material. Apparently some SW Native American tribes use cottonwood root to carve “kachina” dolls..


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 26, 2021)

My intention is not derogatory, but out of curiosity I ask a question.  In my experience collectors really don't sell their collections unless circumstances ie old age, illness, moving, job loss, etc. occur.  When I attended college I HAD TO sell my beer can collection as I needed the funds.  I regret that as I had a magnificent collection.  Why are you selling your collection if you consider yourself a collector?


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Aug 26, 2021)

I guess I need to clarify... I don't WANT or NEED to sell my collection....... I am giving someone the opportunity to purchase ONE if they want it more than I.
I dont want to sell everything.......


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Sep 19, 2021)

Check out this cool Duquesne insulator CD 106.1 “peak top”. In cornflower blue.. it has interesting diamond shapes below the wire groove, not sure of the purpose...

And this adorable Surge brand insulator made by hemingray for the Babson Bros. co. In Chicago. Cd 100. And it is sitting next to a full size aqua hemingray 42, for size comparison.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Sep 19, 2021)

I cut a hemingray 42 in half with my slab saw. I wanted to see how the blade would handle glass. It cuts very easily, the glass is a lot softer than agates. Lol


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Oct 2, 2021)

Here’s a green ceramic insulator made by Westinghouse, in 1939 I believe. It weighs 23 pounds haha.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 5, 2021)

Colors


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 5, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Hello my name is Nicholas. I am fascinated with vintage glass from North America. Here is my collection of insulators, that I gathered in the last couple months.
> Please let me know if you want one of these more than I.. they are for sale. Please message me if interested. Thanks.





Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Hello my name is Nicholas. I am fascinated with vintage glass from North America. Here is my collection of insulators, that I gathered in the last couple months.
> Please let me know if you want one of these more than I.. they are for sale. Please message me if interested. Thanks.


Photo 3 looks like a fan of Mickey Mouse might want it, and photo 8 looks like Darth Vader, and maybe a Star Wars fan would buy it. Just saying...


----------



## Fenndango (Dec 7, 2021)

There's some nice stuff there. A bullet, an American beehive I think. What's that glowing peacock blue? Is that a cobalt diamond P next to it? Lots of nice insulators!


----------



## Fenndango (Dec 7, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> There's some nice stuff there. A bullet, an American beehive I think. What's that glowing peacock blue? Is that a cobalt diamond P next to it? Lots of nice insulators!


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 7, 2021)

The blue and red amber are hemingray 162s. Couple of purple California 162s, royal purple wgm toll at the end. Yup the American beehive next to the cauvets pat bullet, is a good one.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 10, 2021)

Hemingray Provo no. 0, CD 249
I think it’s the largest single piece of glass they produced, in 1899 and 1900..
It’s in really good condition!


----------



## Csa (Dec 11, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> Check out my ugly mount, for insulators.
> I carved it out of a dry cottonwood root. The wood is super soft, strong, and very lightweight. It’s a pleasure to carve with. It’s some good walking stick/ cane material. Apparently some SW Native American tribes use cottonwood root to carve “kachina” dolls..


That carved cotton wood may be the single coolest display “shelf” I have ever seen. Nice job.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 11, 2021)

Csa said:


> That carved cotton wood may be the single coolest display “shelf” I have ever seen. Nice job.


Wow thanks..
I’m thinking of making more in the future. Perhaps to sell online to some insulator nerds.


----------



## Csa (Dec 12, 2021)

You could sell them no doubt. The amount of work though, you’d have to sell them for 500$ each!!  I’ve made dozens of custom Cornhole boards for friends and neighbors, sell for about 200 a set. Comes out to like $10 an hour for my labor!!  
here is my meager insulator collection. I’ve dug 3 and bought a couple others. My rule of thumb is if it’s cheap,3-5$ or less and a unique color or shape I get it. Picked up that light light blue Whitall Tatum for 3$ the other day. Good luck with your sales.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Dec 12, 2021)

Csa said:


> You could sell them no doubt. The amount of work though, you’d have to sell them for 500$ each!!  I’ve made dozens of custom Cornhole boards for friends and neighbors, sell for about 200 a set. Comes out to like $10 an hour for my labor!!
> here is my meager insulator collection. I’ve dug 3 and bought a couple others. My rule of thumb is if it’s cheap,3-5$ or less and a unique color or shape I get it. Picked up that light light blue Whitall Tatum for 3$ the other day. Good luck with your sales. View attachment 232870


Your  “leaning beehive” second from right is interesting. Can you show/tell me more about it?


----------



## Csa (Dec 13, 2021)

I was told this is a cd-145 by one of the forum insulator experts. This variety and the bright aqua Hemingray 42 are ones I find on a commuter line right by my house. These two are the least damaged ones I have found.


----------

